# My Acer Laptop is Running Way too Slow



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Guys. I have an Acer Aspire laptop. I bought it last May 2009. I am not too technical, but I run Malwarebytes on safe mode now and then. I have Microsoft Security Essentials taking care of Anti Spy. I run Superantispy twice a week. I defrag during the night every Sunday. I have everything known to man, updated.
So, could anyone tell me why my laptop is running slowly? I can hardly bring up two browser windows at a time.
If I have the internet radio on, every other page loads so slowly. I have asked my pals about start up programs. That's okay. I have nothing running on the task bar, except my MSE and VW connection. My VW is giving me the right speed etc.
But this laptop is running way to slow. Any ideas guys? Thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try doing a clean booot to troubleshoot http://support.microsoft.com/kb/331796
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/929135


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Joeten. I just got home and am reading the first instruction. Again, t/y. Will let you know.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Mhh, I would say there's not a lot of difference after that JoeTen. I even ewnt to my programs and deleted all those silly ones which I don't use. I just also checked. I have 55% free space. So, I haven't a clue


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Hello Flasetta

I'm more of a hardware man than a software man, but I have heard that MSE can cause performance issues just as you have described.

Try disabling MSE and see if it makes a difference. Malwarebytes and Superantispy, I'm going to assume they are the free version and like you run whenever possible (good free version tools, I'm a manual but regular kind of guy) . If they are the full version with real time protection, try disabling them see what happens.

My money will be with MSE.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

This is my best free solution to start:

#1 Take off Malwarebytes. IT DOESN"T WORK
#2 Take off all spyware and antivirus programs
#3 Update all updates
#4 Uninstall Mozilla Firefox
#5 Download Eusing Free Registry Cleaner and Run.
#6 Download CCleaner and run.
#7 install AVG Free Edition
#8 check for updates again

I am willing to bet that will speed up your computer 3-10x


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Flasetta

WanderingDawg has some good suggestions, but.....theres always a but!

#1 Take off Malwarebytes. IT DOESN"T WORK. *(This is a personal choice.)*
#2 Take off all spyware and antivirus programs *(MSE definitely for test and the rest for test purposes only)*
#3 Update all updates *(completely agree)*
#4 Uninstall Mozilla Firefox *(if it conflicts with IE)*
#5 Download Eusing Free Registry Cleaner and Run. *(Registry cleaners can cause more harm than good sometimes, registry is very small and if lappy defragged it won't cause performance issue unless registry is corrupt. I would then reinstall or restore OS)*
#6 Download CCleaner and run. *(recommend this)*
#7 install AVG Free Edition *(I have used it for years, no issues)*
#8 check for updates again *(Cant go wrong here)*


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

The reason for Eusing is that it just cleans the obvious problems. I don't recommend as a full fledged solution, but it is the nicest little quick and dirty program I've found to eliminate the "little things" that cause problems. 

But, thanks for backing me up on most of my recommendations. I've been doing this for 20 years and sometimes I get stuck in a rut with my solutions and ignore new fixes out there.

As for Malwarebytes. I have worked on about 10 computers in the past two months that it was supposed to "fix" and/or "protect, so you can call me a little prejudice on that one.

Firefox with the latest updates seems to do some strange things lately. I'm wondering if anyone else is seeing this trend. I have switched over to Google Chrome because of this which I like much better.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

Respect to your experience, cos thats what this game is all about. Some things work for some and vice versa.

I find having all the freeware stuff on your rig costs nothing and one will find something the other cant....... we win.

About the registry, I am confident to dable manually and I always believe....if it aint broke dont fix it. Again if it works for you time after time then, hey what the hek!

Can't comment on Firefox but IE is years ahead now (shame cos I like alternatives to Windows) you have the experience there then.

Flasetta take what you can out of joten, WanderingDawg and myself's experiences and let us know how you get on :wink:


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

Try Chrome. I was skeptical at first, but I have fallen in love with it.

The registry is a very scary place. I will go into it if necessary, but it is not something I like doing. 

Freeware and Open Source Rulz. The only paid program I have on my system at the moment is Windows XP and I would get rid of it if Umbuntu was compatible with more things.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

On your wave length Dude.

I hope your a Dude, cos I got an ear bashing from a sweet 60 year old woman whom I assumed was a Dude, but was as she said a Dudie.....oops! We don't get out much in Scotland :grin:


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

lol

Ya'll need some PC techs in Scotland? I've been looking to relocate.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

(too funny, I am also from Scotland! Ayrshire, to be exact! Live in AZ now) (lol)

Anyhoo, I have uninstalled, Mwbytes and MSE. I haven't had FF for ages. I have IE8 and Chrome. Love them both. I have some stuff I use for IE8 and some stuff for Chrome. I also have had CCleaner and Clean up forever on my machine. That's done daily, daily...lol
But also, thank you guys so much for replies here. It means a lot that someone is LISTENING to your problem, and willing to help fix it - somewhere on this planet. That means so much to me, so thank yous all.

I will restart my laptop and install AVG after I type this post up. I do have a clean machine. I did a safe boot Mwbytes just b4 I came in here and again, it was clean. I even deleted my desktop icons and replaced them withnew ones. So, there's defo something slowing this wee beauty down. I tried to listen to Radio Clyde from Glasgow (the Scottish guy will know what I am talking about) and I have listened to it for years. I have always been able to download, listen and browse at the same time. But this last week ot two, it really chug, chug chugging along on that. So, I only DL now when I have work to do and not using the machine. I will be online for another hour or so, so I should be around the place for any questions any of you may have for me. 
Again, guys, thank you all.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

Did you run Ccleaner?


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Yes, Dawg, I do that every day. I am DLing AVG as I type right now. I think it's a tad faster. But, I'll DL something and bring up another broswer when AVG finishes. Again, thank you for this help.

You know when I can tell how slow this is? When the blue/green bar at the bottom takes ages to load up to 100%. You know the one that tells you it's loading in that little box on the task bar? That one. It really chugs sometimes. Then, I get a time out on IE especially.

How's them Georgia peaches tonight (lol) Is it a "Rainy night in Georgia? (lol)
Were you happy with the N.O. Saints?


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

Peaches are being difficult. It's actually clear for the first time in a while. I don't keep up with pro football, I am into college, but I didn't even know the super bowl was going on until someone said something about it yesterday.

Let me know if it is any better or do we need to go a step further. The steps I outlined were meant to isolate most of the variables. Although they do sometimes fix the problem, the main purpose is to make the problem stand out. 

Just to make me feel better try going to www.testmy.net and see if your internet speed is in range. (I'm sure it is. But it just eliminates one more silly variable that can make a simple diagnosis a mindbender.)

I've seen problems like this a million times and no two seem to have the same solution or the same error.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks Dawg. Just ran an update and a scan on my new AVG. Clean again. I don't much understand the speed test thingy. I'll do it and cope the results in here? Would that be okay? 
I do think I'm running faster with out all of that gung.


----------



## night_shift (Sep 8, 2009)

> You know when I can tell how slow this is? When the blue/green bar at the bottom takes ages to load up to 100%. You know the one that tells you it's loading in that little box on the task bar? That one. It really chugs sometimes. Then, I get a time out on IE especially.


Flasetta

Use the startup tool from the Tools menu in CCleaner and see what things are loading up you dont need at start up.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

The testmy.net should just show you a bar graph that shows your computer and how it compares to others. If the line that says "You" is a lot different than the rest of the lines you see, then we have a reference point to start looking for a problem.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

@NightShift: There's only two at start up on CCleaner. The AVG and my VW.

@Dawg: I can't find the link to click to start the speed test.

(ps guys) things are definitely faster and I feel it's sharper loading up pages...

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:

Thanks X a billion to you guys for helping me. Way too awesome, you are


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

I went to speedtest and this is the results guys:

DOWNLOAD: 1.30 Mb/s
UPLOAD: 0.41 Mb/s
PING: 291ms

What do you all think?


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm still a little concerned about something wrong with your internet connection. But, as long as it is faster, that's a huge start.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Why are you concerned Dawg?


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

This time I went to speakeasy and this is what I got. Is that the same?

DOWNLOAD: 1146kbps
UPLOAD: 397kbps


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

That is just not very fast. Of course, I'm on dialup, so, who am I to judge. 

I don't know what kind of Internet Access Plan you have, but I would check and see if you are paying for 1 MBPS or something faster. I was just trying to get an idea of your speed with the reading, but it might be worth checking into to see if you are getting your money's worth with speed.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

I already did when my laptop started to run slow a few weeks ago. They said I get the top speed...
But things are definitely better. I am running my Scottish radio right now AND I have IE8 up - at the same time! (lol)

(ps) how on earth can you stand dial up! Ouch!


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

It's just temporary, I'm looking to relocate. In rural GA, that's all there is. And it stinks big time.

Have you tried Google Chrome yet. That is the browser I get the best performance with.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Yeh, I love Chrome. 
Wow, I'd get out of rural GA asap! I am a townie. I wouldn't like to live rurally. I love to watch Paranormal State, etc, and they go to some very rural places. I mean, way out there...That would freak me out! (lol)

(ps) I read on one of your posts that you'd like to live in Scotland? Why? If you don't mind my asking.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

BTW: Now, that I don't have MWbytes or Superanti, do I need to do anything on a daily basis? Or has AVG got me well covered? 
I have already done my CCleaner and CleanUp this am.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

It's not that bad. I've lived in the city and the country. Theyboth have their pluses and minuses. 

I've just always been interested in the UK and I find the best way to explore my interest is to live there.

I usually just keep tabs on things and make sure AVG is set to automatically run. Remember that 95% of the computer problems are not caused by "traditional" viruses, so don't be fooled into thinking that ANY virus program will keep you completely safe. 

I usually run Ccleaner as needed and if I install or uninstall programs, I'll run Eusing's registry cleaner. And I would do a surface scan of the hard drive periodically when you have a few hours to kill. It seems pointless, but it can detect bad spots on the hard drive which will corrupt files.

A little maintenence will save a lot of frustration, but if you spend too much time on maintenance, then you are wasting valuable computer time.


----------



## Flasetta (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is a good UK site for IT jobs/careers...

http://www.computingcareers.co.uk

This is a good site about living and working in the UK. It also has a currency converter.

http://www.workgateways.com/working-cost-of-living.html


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check them out.


----------



## daddycardona (Dec 12, 2010)

WanderingDawg said:


> As for Malwarebytes. I have worked on about 10 computers in the past two months that it was supposed to "fix" and/or "protect, so you can call me a little prejudice on that one.


 I use Malwarebytes and AVG free versions and Malwarbytes finds stuff that AVG wont pick up sometimes. I think it works well, but I do believe AVG is better. I just wanted to point that out even thought this is an old forum.


----------

